# Cruising the US Pacific Coast



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Next May, just a year from now, I plan to sail from Port Angeles, WA to Los Angeles before heading across to Hawaii. 

I plan to stop in San Francisco for a few days just for the pleasure of sailing under the Golden Gate, but not between the south pier and the shore! Other than that I don''t plan any other stops, but I want to be prepared. I''ve already picked up a cruising guide, but would like to know if anyone has any particular favorite anchorages that I could duck into in case of really bad weather.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Should be a pretty good time to do it weather-wise, all downwind, as long as you avoid going when a late Southerly is blowing.

The problem with most anchorages and harbors along Washington and Oregon is that the only time you CAN''T get in to them is when the weather is really bad. The coastline is pretty unforgiving in big seas, so its usually best to just run with it. You can always get into SF Bay, and south of there is rarely a problem, as all the harbors are all-weather, except Morro Bay in extreme cases.

If its your first crossing to Hawaii, you might consider joining up with a race, even if you don''t really compete. They make you have all the safety gear, do twice-a-day radio and position check-ins, track your progress, and you''re traveling in the comnpany of a few dozen other boats. On top of that, its fun! TransPac from L.A. in odd years, Pacific Cup from S.F. in even years.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Guess I picked the wrong year for the TransPac. Oh well, I have to leave from LA because my 82 year old sick mother lives there and I need to see her before I head out. Besides, the coastal cruise will be a shakedown for the Pacific crossing and will put us in a place where we will be able to fix ANY problems that might crop up.

Hopefully I''ll make contact with some other folks heading west about the same time. If not, I''ll at least have my SSB.

Cheers,

Carl


----------



## PCL (Jun 23, 2005)

I''ve been sailing Southern California most of my life, and if you want my opinion, I''d bee-line it from WA to So Cal (with a stop in SF), and spend my time sailing the Channel Islands. Weather can get challenging, which should prepare you for a crossing, and you''ll see some of the nicest places around.


----------

